# Building a weird one..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend asked me to help him build a guitar he's been dreaming about for a while, quite a weird one, but wich should be cool in a sens. 

The description
Telecaster Style Body
2 humbucker
Floyd Rose
Tele Controle Plate
Charvel BirdEye Neck.

And to top it all off. he wants it TOTALY heavy relic in a vintage Daphnee Blue color. Baby Blue if you will. 

SO, after 3 coats of sealer, i masked the barewood area this morning. Tomorrow, we shoot the white undercoat..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That is a n unusual combination--but if that's what he wants and you can deliver it--hey go for it--and keep posting pictures.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...with paint, and a good portion of the relic work done yesturday..


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

That almost sounds like a Schecter PT. Andy Taylor used to play a Schecter Tele with a Floyd.


----------



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats looking good. It is a real believable looking relic.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I love how you did the relic areas. That's talent. :bow:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

And ladies and Gentlemen..the finish reliced Body...client is going crazy..and loving it..so I'm very glad..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kksjur...that IS totally "heavy" relic'd.

Can't wait to see how you relic the neck.

Nice work al3d :bow:

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> kksjur...that IS totally "heavy" relic'd.
> 
> Can't wait to see how you relic the neck.
> 
> ...


thanks man....for the neck..it's not a tele neck unfortunaly..so he's putting a CHarvel neck on it for now. later he's gonna put a Tele neck. but since this is gonna be his "main" axe for a while, he needs it done by saturday...so we're comprimising a bit..LOL


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazing work! I never understood how this was done before.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Amazing work! I never understood how this was done before.


well...this is MY technic realy..no clue how othere do it..LOL


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that looks really convincing man- i like how youve got different degrees of wear- especially on the back where the primer is starting to show.
and those deep grooves on the upper bout- ive got a strat with those same gouges on the upper horn from bieng thrown into things lol-
im not a relic guy, but i can dig it as a piece of artwork. skillfully done alain.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fraser said:


> that looks really convincing man- i like how youve got different degrees of wear- especially on the back where the primer is starting to show.
> and those deep grooves on the upper bout- ive got a strat with those same gouges on the upper horn from bieng thrown into things lol-
> im not a relic guy, but i can dig it as a piece of artwork. skillfully done alain.


THanks man..appriciate it.. i love doing that stuff. Hopefully i can make more down the road for others.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Your an artist, man. I'm not a "relic'd" kind of guy, but there's no question I would believe I was holding an old instument if that was in my hands. Thanks for sharing

Shawn :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Alain, your work is awesome. If I ever have some extra money kicking around, I'll definitely drop you a line. I'd like a Blackie one day!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Alain, your work is awesome. If I ever have some extra money kicking around, I'll definitely drop you a line. I'd like a Blackie one day!


Hey..np...i'de love to make one of those..


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Alain - great work; really impressive!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alain...I keep looking at your work...you are an talented artist. :bow:
You might just want to quit your day job...

Have you started with a factory finished guitar and relic'd it?

If yes, any chance of a pics

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Alain...I keep looking at your work...you are an talented artist. :bow:
> You might just want to quit your day job...
> 
> Have you started with a factory finished guitar and relic'd it?
> ...


Dave...check the first post in the thread..you'll see how i started....bare wood


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alain...I understand that for this guitar.

However, have you ever relic'd any other guitar that had the factory finish on it *when you started*...OR....would you always prefer to remove all of the original finish and start from there?


Some folks that do relicing just take a stock guitar and relic the existing finish and parts.

Sorry about the confusion here.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Aliian...I understand that for this guitar.
> 
> However, have you ever relic'd any other guitar that had the factory finish on it *when you started*...OR....would you always prefer to remove all of the original finish and start from there?
> 
> ...


OH..my bad...well, using the excisting finish can be tricky. New modern finish use VERY tick finish and can take some tweaking in the process, but it can be done without any probleme. I find that removing the whole finish and starting over makes a better job, but keeping the original finish can work.

My toughts are this..if it's a sunburst finish..then i will keep the original one, if it's a solid color, i'll most likely remove it all. and start from scratch.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Another job well done alain, congrats!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent job so far...can't wait to see the finished guitar! Sweet!
-Mikey


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cool job, please keep posting pictures


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..we're getting closer to the finish line... only part missing is the electronic plate comming in Monday with knobs and pots.

Hopefully she's done by midweek..

Client is REALY happy so far, and already asked to have another one with P90's. and no floyd.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Really cool work Al. The body looks great !!!! Good for you.
Cheers
pete


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the updated pics...looks great :bow:

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Where do you get those invisible pickguard screws??? :smile:

AJC

PS looks really good... how much would you charge to redo my andy summer's tribute tele body I made??


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Where do you get those invisible pickguard screws??? :smile:
> 
> AJC
> 
> PS looks really good... how much would you charge to redo my andy summer's tribute tele body I made??


AJC...the invisible scews come directly from the Invisible woman.....it's just a temp pickguard. as for your andy summmer body, send me picts so i can see it.

Al.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Each pic just keeps getting better. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't usually like relic'd guitars, especially ones this relic'd.... But this one is awesome!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...here's the final product. Client is VERY happy...and already ordered another one, different style, more conventional Tele..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks great Alain!

I like your headstock logo too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Looks great Alain!
> 
> I like your headstock logo too.


Thank you very much..nice been able to sign your work..


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

floyd rose on a telle i like that. and that paint/finish job is amazing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Al....Again...congrats on building a great looking guitar :bow:...very impressive !

I (also) like the style of your headstock logo...simple with good "taste" & lots of class


Cheers

Dave


----------

